
Q from QAnon proves his identity using DES and a 2 character salt from password - DyslexicAtheist
https://poal.co/s/Whatever/96505
======
DyslexicAtheist
additional context:
[https://nitter.net/bcrypt/status/1297970470214483968#m](https://nitter.net/bcrypt/status/1297970470214483968#m)

